# Flounder



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone target flounder when fishing???


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

i like to target flounder. I fish a carolina rig with a bull minnow around deep structure. drag it slow and let it sit and so on.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *minkmaster (4/18/2008)*Does anyone target flounder when fishing???




Yes, I do.



I mostly use artificial baits, jig heads with grubs, swim baits. In the middle of the summer I target big flounder using a 52mm mirrorlure



Pastor Billy


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, I do target flounder, I use a jig and grub on bottom with a live shrimp above it. Looks a lot like a crappie set up.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I love flounder too. I like to throw Berkley Gulps on 1/4 oz. jig head and 1/2 oz Doa (Glow) shrimp, around docks and piers and around pot holes in the flats.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Same here. Used to fish for them alot in Georgia and on the east coast (Canaveral/Sebastian). The one technique that always seems to work for me is bouncing Gulp! near structure or bait pods inshore. I like the swimming minnow the most. I wore the flounder out last fall doing that.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Super aggresive fish if you get it in front of them. I have had the best luck bumping the bottom with a jig/grub, jig head/shrimp, jig head/pinfish,mullet,bullminow , or carolina rig with live bait. Use bigger baits to catch bigger flounder. I've found a 6" speckled trout in a 19" flounder before. The key with live baits is knowing when to set the hook. Sometimes it could take a minute or two (literally) for a flounder to get the bait all the way in its mouth. I will usually wait until they are swimming with it before I set the hook, especially when using largerbaits. If you get a bite, and miss it (feels kind of like you got hung up for a second) throw it back in the same area. A lot of times you can catch that same fish after he missed it the first time. If you find one, fish the area real well. Chances are they'll pile up in the same areas and you can probably go back and catch them there again during similar tides.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Bridge rubble is where I target over here. I throw a bait net and get the Bullminnows and work the rubble and any area around where a rocky jetty or bridge starts or ends. I have gotten them when Spec fishing and let live Shrimp go to the bottom and bump them around a little. And the Carolina Rig works great I think!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure if it's any help because I gig them? I can tell you that they have been feeding on pin fish lately. About 95% of the ones I have cleaned these past few times have had pin fish in them. We have always used white stingray grubs or a blue and silver mirror lure when rod and reel'n it.


----------

